

/dev/afj08 - Store your April Fools URLs here - brk

This is just meant to be a general collector for all the various April Fools gags.  If history is any measure, most of them won't deserve their own topic, but I figure a collection of the URLs in one place would make perusing the list easier.<p>So... Comment away!
======
lehmannro
The Python community celebrated April Fools' Day, too (even though they were
rather easy to figure out, I liked them for their creativity):

"Trying to get PyPy to run on Python 3.0"
<[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2008/04/trying-to-get-pypy-
to-r...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2008/04/trying-to-get-pypy-to-run-on-
python-30.html>); If you followed PyPy's politics in the last few months, the
headline's already yelling "APRIL FOOL" at you. I liked the "Automatic Program
Reversion on Intermediate Languages" (APRIL). ;-)

"psychotic -- Pure Python code optimizer"
<[http://code.google.com/p/psychotic/>](http://code.google.com/p/psychotic/>);
The source is definitively worth a view.

------
bkrausz
There's a good list at [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/01/build-your-very-
own-goo...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/01/build-your-very-own-google-
airplane/)

Yay for random contests + me staying up late to win them :)

~~~
brk
If only I had a printer in my hotel room, I would've given you a run for your
money on the distance prize :)

------
brk
I'll start with the yearly ThinkGeek entry, some cool ideas this year:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/>

The Betamax to HD-DVD converter is brilliant.

------
slim
<http://twitter.com/rickroll> the web2.0 april fool

------
allenbrunson
<http://igoogleforyou.com/>

